# 못하다.



## wonlon

가: 지금 공부를 열심히 하고 있어요?
나: 공부을 하기는 한다만은 그렇게 열심히는 *못하*고 있어요.

http://jpdic.naver.com/entry_krjp.nhn?entryId=33872
http://krdic.naver.com/detail.nhn?docid=13877401

I only find that "Adjective + 지 못하다" can mean something like "not so".
I turned the pages of my 6 grammar books and googled the web and cannot find an explanation about "Adverb + (without 지) 못하다.". 

What does it mean here?

(By the way, 제가 열심히 한국어를 배우고 있어요. 그건 제가 확실해요.)


----------



## Ljoe

가: Are you studying hard these days?
나: I am studying but not so hard.

You did a great job! I thought a while and 'Not so' fits perfectly here.


----------



## wonlon

So it works like ‘-지 못하다’ ?
보조형용사 _1 ._ 			(형용사 뒤에서 ‘-지 못하다’ 구성으로 쓰여) *앞말이 뜻하는 상태에 미치지 아니함을 나타내는 말.* 


편안하지 *못하다*
아름답지 *못하다*
음식 맛이 좋지 *못하다*.										예문보기
그런 태도는 옳지 *못하다*.


----------



## Ljoe

It works like '-지 못하다'. (보조동사)

보조동사(동사 뒤에서 ‘-지 못하다’ 구성으로 쓰여) *앞말이 뜻하는 행동에 대하여 그것이 이루어지지 않거나 그것을 이룰 능력이 없음을 나타내는 말.* 

눈물 때문에 말을 잇지 *못하다*
바빠서 동창회에 가지 *못하다*
The adverb 열심히 typically works with the verb 하다. 
So, 열심히 못하다 is a colloquial form of 열심히 하지 못하다. 
In this case, verb 하다 and -지 are removed.
열심히 하지 못하다 : adverb(열심히) + verb(하다) + -지 못하다.


----------



## Superhero1

Some people, especially in their teens or twenties, use the term ~한다만은 to the elder but it sounds very rude to my ear.

~한다만 is a monologue, or you can use this term to who are much younger than you.

e.g. 공부를 하기는 한다만, 잘 되지 않는군. (monologue)
네가 공부를 열심히 하기는 한다만, 성적은 좋지 않구나. (to their child or young students)



공부를 하고는 있지만 그렇게 열심히 하고 있지는 않습니다.
공부를 하고는 있지만 그렇게 열심히는 못하고 있어요. (colloquial)
공부를 하기는 하는데 그렇게 열심히는 못하고 있어요. (colloquial)
공부를 한다고는 하는데 그렇게 열심히는 못하고 있어요. (very colloquial)


(제가 열심히 한국어를 배우고 있어요 is not bad.)
(저 한국어를 열심히 공부하고 있어요. 그건 제가 *확신*해요.) is correct.


----------

